# içecek / yiyecek



## FlyingBird

What does 'içecek' and 'yiyecek' mean?

How it's possible that it have 2 meanings? 

İçecek=he/she will drink
İçecek=something for drink

Yiyecek=he/she wil eat
yiyecek=something for eat


----------



## Black4blue

They have actually 3 meanings.
The third meaning:

_Burada yiyecek bir şey yok. = There is nothing to eat here.
İçecek bir şey almak ister misiniz? = Would you like to have anything to drink?
_(Especially women says)_ Giyecek hiçbir şeyim yok! = I have nothing to wear!_


----------



## spiraxo

Some more:
gelecek
çekecek
açacak


----------



## Lillita

According to that, can I say the following?

_Olan oldu artık. Yapacak hiçbir şey yok. _(What happened, happened. There's nothing to do about it.)


----------



## ancalimon

Lillita said:


> According to that, can I say the following?
> 
> _Olan oldu artık. Yapacak hiçbir şey yok. _(What happened, happened. There's nothing to do about it.)



Yes. "Yapılacak hiç bir şey yok." (There's nothing to be done) is correct as well.


----------



## spiraxo

Hiç* yiyecek *kalmadı
* Yiyecek*
*Yiyecek* bir şey yok.
yiyecek
There is no *food *left
He* will eat *
There is nothing *to eat*
içecek
beverage
He will drink
There is nothing to drink
giyecek
dress
He  will wear
There is nothing to wear
açacak
bottle opener
He will open
There is nothing to open
gelecek
future
He will come
There is no one to come 
yapacak
 
He  will do
There is nothing to do
yapılacak
 
It will be done
There is nothing to be done


----------



## FlyingBird

what if i say içeceğim?

it can mean 'my içecek' and it can mean 'i am going to drink', or it mean only 'i am going to drink'?

is içecek just normal word or this ecek have meaning like in 'iç*ecek* birşey var mı'?

Also if i understood good içecek can mean everything. Konyak and Beer mean içecek and içki or they are only içki?


----------



## FlyingBird

FlyingBird said:


> what if i say içeceğim?
> 
> it can mean 'my içecek' and it can mean 'i am going to drink', or it mean only 'i am going to drink'?
> 
> is içecek just normal word or this ecek have meaning like in 'iç*ecek* birşey var mı'?
> 
> Also if i understood good içecek can mean everything. Konyak and Beer mean içecek and içki or they are only içki?


anyone who can answer this please?


----------



## traviskwas

FlyingBird said:


> what if i say içeceğim?
> 
> it can mean 'my içecek' and it can mean 'i am going to drink', or it mean only 'i am going to drink'?
> 
> is içecek just normal word or this ecek have meaning like in 'iç*ecek* birşey var mı'?
> 
> Also if i understood good içecek can mean everything. Konyak and Beer mean içecek and içki or they are only içki?




start over,

*içecek *(can be a sentence on its own) has 2 meanings.

The first one: "beverage" (noun)
The second: "He/she will drink" (originally the sentence is: _O içecek, _but we dont have to use "o" (pronoun he/she/it) as a subject all the time. Because we already used the verb as the subject "o" (he/she/it)

In beverage meaning, it can also be "içecekler(this can also be a sentence too, meaning:_They will drink. -- (Onlar) içecekler. [we dont need "onlar"]_)"
As a sentence, no explanation 


Turkish is some kind of .. I mean it is very similar to German in that they both change the verb as the subject, but in Turkish, we can also remove the subject from sentence, because we have just changed the verb (that's how we can understand the subject hidden) remember? logical ha?)

We use the suffixes like "-ecek, -acak" as in time indicator and as in transformative from something to noun)

İç (verb, drink, imperative)
İç - ecek (generally noun, beverage)

We understand the meaning implied from sentence. Because if someone says "içecek", he probably means "o içecek" / "he/she will drink".

In this case, think as you do when the words "answer, cause, charge" etc. are used.


If any other question, just mention


----------

